# Beginner's Nano tank, help needed



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I recently bought a 1.66 gallon (6.28 L) all glass tank at Petco. The dimensions are: 8" x 6" x 8" (20cm x 15cm 20cm).









From PoohBee

I also recently acquired some glsossostigma and riccia for my 5 gallon tank but I think the lightings would not suffice for the two plants. I want to move the plants to this nano glass tank but I have some questions:

1) I plan to use a table light (compact fluorescent) but my question is that how many watts is necessary for the glosso to remain carpet-like?

2) I also plan to use Seachem Flourish as a source of carbon (or maybe a DIY co2) and my question is how many doses a week (and how much) is necessary?

Thanks.


----------



## ted spade (Dec 14, 2004)

"I plan to use a table light (compact fluorescent) but my question is that how many watts is necessary for the glosso to remain carpet-like?"
-At least 3 watts per gallon


2) I also plan to use Seachem Flourish as a source of carbon (or maybe a DIY co2) and my question is how many doses a week (and how much) is necessary?
-If you plan on using the DIY co2 method, I would be cautious because in a tank that small the Ph could really swing drastically. I would recommend the Seachem product for the carbon. The dosing instructions should be on the bottle when you buy it.

HTH,

Ted


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Glosso requires high lighting (3wpg +) and C02 injection.

Riccia requires about 2wpg and is undemanding.

You need Seachem flourish Excel for a carbon source. Seachem Flourish is a macro nutrient. Start dosing according to the directions on the bottle, then adjust according to your tank needs.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm afraid of the overdosage for the DIY co2 too. I've heard that adding baking soda will help stabilize the PH (from Nyberg's method). Is it possible to over-watt the glosso and riccia (since WPG is weird in smaller tanks like nanos).


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Quick correction: the base Seachem Flourish is a micro nutrient, not a macro nutrient.


----------

